# Maid agency full time



## pokanad (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,

can anyone recommend a maid agency to get a full time house maid from Ethipia?
Please give me the number if available.

<snip>


----------



## new2UAE (Apr 7, 2012)

*maid agency*

Hi does anyone know a full time maid agencys in Dubai? I can only find domestic help but I am looking for childcare aswell. Thanks!


----------



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

I too am very interested in a recommendation. I've seen several companies mentioned but not a lot of feedback on them. We are from the USA and have a 7 yr old and a 4 yr old. Moving to Dubai in August and looking for a live in maid/nanny. I'd also be interested in any war stories, i.e. agencies to avoid. Many thanks!


----------

